# Aufbau Pflanzfilter



## velos (6. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir nun meinen Pflanzfilter einrichten und würde dabei so vorgehen.
Der kleine 1000l Teich (schon angeschlossen ist ca. 60cm tief) wird direkt vom Kammerfilter durch ein 75er Rohr gespeist welches ich bis auf den Boden des kleinen Teich`s legen würde (evtl Ausströmlöcher bohren.
Darauf schütte ich eine ca 20cm Schicht Blähton aus dem Pflanzenmarkt.
Auf den Blähton setze ich gelbe __ Schwertlilien und andere Pflanzen(welche noch?? und soll ich die in Körbe setzen?).
Darauf eine Schicht Kies, dachte an 2-3cm großen Kies ca. 10cm hoch.
Oberhalb der Teichwand habe ich einen 110er Flansch als Überlauf montiert, durch den das Wasser in den Koiteich gelangt.
An das 75er Einlaufrohr vom Kammerfilter zum Pflanzfilter würde ich ein T-Stück mit Schieber anbringen um den Durchfluß im Pflanzfilter zu drosseln und die andere Wassermenge leite ich über das T-Stück sofort in den Koiteich, damit der Kammerfilter nicht überläuft.
Durchflußmenge für den 1000l Planzteich ca. 1000l pro Stunde??

Sagt mal bitte was dazu.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hallo Peter

kannst Du Deinen Plan mal im Schnitt skizzieren ?
ich kann mir keine Vorstellung über Deine Höhen machen

mfg


----------



## Haitu (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hi,

die Idee ist ja schon einmal nicht schlecht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen da noch einen Schritt weiter zu gehen um einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter zu errichten.

Was bleibt ist der Einlauf wie du ihn dir vorgestellt hast.
Dann eine Trennung aus Porotonsteinen (mit den Löchern horizontal).
Dadurch erreichst du eine gleichmäßige Einströmung des Wassers über den gesamten Querschnitt des Beckens des nun folgenden Biofilters aus Blähton.
Da du in der Höhe 60cm Platz hast, kannst du da 50cm gebrochenen Blähton einfüllen und mit 5-10cm Kies oder wie immern beschweren.
Der Überlauf wird so angelegt, dass die Wasserlinie nicht über den Blähton hinausgeht. Es gibt also keinen Wasserüberstand.
Gute Vorabscheidung ist wichtig um der Kolmation vorzubeugen.
In den Blähton kannst du auch noch ein oder zwei Rohre einsetzen in die eine Schmutzwasserpumpe passt. Die Rohre sind geschlitzt und wenn du dort ein-zweimal im Jahr abziehst wird sich der Bodenfilter auch nicht zusetzen.
Das ganze läßt sich dann bepflanzen.


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hey Otto !

hat man Dir Dein Engagement für Lava ausgeprügelt ?.....   

vielleicht sollte man mal wieder etwas Kompaktwissen zum Thema 
Pflanzenfilter aus den Erfahrungen der letzen Jahre und Foren    zusammenfügen . So unter dem Thema :
"wenn  ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste"  

mfG

Meine LAVA im Filter


----------



## Mühle (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hallo,

so ganz begreifen tue ich das nun nicht mehr, egal  .

Hallo Peter, ich zeige Dir mal meinen Pflanzteich als Pflanzfilter, vielleicht eine Anregung, Teichtiefe ca. 60 cm. Die Pflanzen wachsen hervorragend und erfüllen als Filter ihren Zweck sehr gut  .

  

 

Der Pflanzfilter, mal etwas anders.

 

Der Überlauf zum Hauptteich, der Pflanzteich liegt es höher.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## jochen (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hallo Peter,

Im Bezug der Durchfußmenge habe ich bei meinen 800 ltr. Pflanzteich mit ca. 300ltr. pro Stunde im letzten Jahr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich denke je geringer die Durchflußmenge desto besser der Abbau im Pflanzenfilter.

Beachte aber dabei wie schon oben beschrieben das du eine gute Vorfilterung (zB. Spaltsieb) dabei vorsiehst, sonst setzt dich dein Pflanzenfilter bei einer geringen Durchflußmenge schnell zu.


----------



## Haitu (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hallo Karsten,

nein, absolut nicht. Ich persönlich bleibe bei Lava. Aber da Peter schon Blähton erwähnt hatte, wollte ich nicht noch was Neues bringen.
Nach wie vor halte ich Lava für eine eben so gutes und wesentlich preiswerteres Substat zum Aufbau eines Bodenfilters.


----------



## velos (6. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Na dann brauche ich wohl ca. 300l Blähton, bei 3-2-1 kosten 50l ca. 20,-
Wo habt ihr das Zeug gekauft?


----------



## velos (7. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Alles klar, der Blähton kostet bei unserem Baustoffhandel in 50l Säcken 7,-€, da werde ich wohl zuschlagen und auch gleich den Kies mitbringen.
Pflanzen werde ich wohl gelbe __ Schwertlilie und __ Schilf bei Robert Peter in Solingen in der ersten Aprilwoche holen.
Ich denke der Schilf wird wohl dem ca. 1,5mm dicken Kunststoffteich nichts anhaben können, oder?

Peter


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Hallo

Nach gegenwärtigem allgemein anerkanntem Kenntnissstand   
sollte der Blähton gebrochen sein. 
Nur als gebrochener Blähton ist er wirklich porig . 
Mein Favorit ist nach wie vor Lava in einer Körnung 16/32  ( s.a.Bild oben )

aber wirklich wichtig ist ,dass das Wasser gezwungen wird das Substrat (den Bodenkörper)
möglichts vollständig und lange zu durchströmen ,
nur so kann sich im Wurzelraum der Repopflanzen das angestrebte Milieu bilden. 
Ansosten bleibt es eine nette Volumenvergrößerung des Teiches 
aber 
KEIN Filter 
in dem Nährstoff_ abgebaut eingelagert und veratmet _werden.


schau auch mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338

oder hier was zum Prinzip
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm 

wobei ICH eine Kombination von horizontaler und (etwas) vertikaler Durchströmung gebaut habe 


mfG


----------



## Annett (7. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Moinmoin,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> vielleicht sollte man mal wieder etwas Kompaktwissen zum Thema
> Pflanzenfilter aus den Erfahrungen der letzen Jahre und Foren    zusammenfügen . So unter dem Thema :
> "wenn  ich heute einen Pflanzenfilter (bewachsenen Bodenfilter) bauen müsste"
> ...



na dann: Freiwillige vor !


----------



## velos (8. März 2007)

*AW: Aufbau Pflanzfilter*

Also, habe heute 400l GEBROCHENEN Blähton bei Hydrokultur vom Niederrhein geordert.
50l Sack kostet 8,95,-€


Peter


----------

